Ask HN: How do you choose what to work on? - it
======
paulorlando
I think of this phrase: "Spend time on what your future self most wants you to
work on." That being said I often lose focus (assuming I know my future self).
One project I'm engaged in is learning about systems and complexity. I figure
that applies broadly enough to any work to meet the criteria above. I write
about it here:
[https://unintendedconsequenc.es/blog/](https://unintendedconsequenc.es/blog/)

